# when to see gp?



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi all. 
My dh has 98% asa and in august 2007 we were told we would need ICSI   However, the day before I was due to collect my drugs for ICSI and hand over the money I discovered I was pg!   yay! a miracle! 
(DH has a dd from a previous marriage, it is thought his asa was less severe back in 1999 when she was conceived, so we were to pay for ICSI)
Our DD is 8 1/2 months now and we have a dilema.
when to TTC for baby number 2?
If we start TTC now (which we kind of have TBH) we may be INCREDIBLY lucky and get a BFP really quickly (yeah, right! it took 18mth to get this one!) and ideally I want a bigger gap between them.....and I wanna really enjoy spending time and giving 100% of my attention and love to Emily. However it could take another 18mth to get a BFP   so this is DH reasoning for wanting to start TTC now. 
so, if we start TTC now (ish) and dont get a BFP within a certain time we will go the gp again....but what would you say is a reasonable time? another 18mth? a year? more? 
I am so very grateful for my precious miracle DD, she is my worl, my universe, my life. I feel kinda wrong wanting to TTC number 2 but I realise it could take ages to get that BFP and I dearly want another baby....and DH doesn't want to be a Daddy again after 40 and he is 34 now which leaves, say 18mth TTC = 35.5yrs, then further 6mth to get on ICSI w/list and have tx = 36yrs then possible BFNs and starting the rollercoaster of TX again = time is ticking on.......


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi hbrodie 

i didnt want to just read and run. it's so hard as this ttc malarky is so difficult to predict. you could start to ttc now and get pg straight away or you could be waiting 2  years..   it's soooo frustrating!! my dp had 90% abnormal forms and we had been trying for 2 1/2 years and got a   on the 7th april for the first time!! with my previous ex h we were ttc for 4 years, got a bfp with my eldest dd and then didnt even make it to my post natal check and was pg again!!! 

all i can say is lots of    and why not join the main secondary daily messages thread... the girls on there are fab and are a real sanity saver!!




Amanda xx


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks amanda, I might just do that hun.xxx


----------

